# I call it Surge Art!



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Ubertaxiuber (Apr 8, 2016)

SITTING AT THE MIDDLE OF SURGE FOR 20 MIN, NO CALLS. NO ONE CALLS IF THE SURGE IS MORE THAN 1.5. TAXI IS CHEAPER AT THIS POINT. UBER SHOULD STOP HIGH SURGE. DRIVER LOOSE MONEY. TALKING ABOUT LONDON ONTARIO


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Help I've fallen and cant reach my caps lock key


----------

